

Working From Home is a Dead End Job (video)  - hello_newman
http://live.wsj.com/video/working-from-home-is-a-dead-end-job/7E5F2478-6AF8-4E8D-A29D-1DF236ACA7FD.html

======
namenotrequired
So are people less likely to be promoted when they work from home? Or are
people who are already less likely to be promoted, more likely to work from
home?

